# Planted 48 Gallon Aquarium - Feedback welcome!



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently rescaped my 90P (48 gallon). Planted dwarf hairgrass and hoping it will carpet. My light isnt very strong, and I will run co2 for now.. but will most likely get rid of it later.. so it is somewhat low tech.

Not sure how I feel about it yet.. so any aquascapers out there can give feedback  Hopefully the carpet will make this aquascape 'pop' more. Being patient is hard haha.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd say keep co2 upgrade lights it be a waste to not use the co2 you already have plus it's hard to carpet without both.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

i think your ferns are overpowering your hardscape, you might need bigger driftwood so you can actually see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks great and it's also functional (lots of places for the fish to hide, rest, etc). I agree with Jager that the ferns may overpower the driftwood; relocating a few that are directly behind it (towards the middle) will bring more focus to the wood.

That said, it's better than anything I can do so keep that in mind when you consider my opinion.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks for feedback  Yeah hmm.. if only I had bigger pieces of driftwood..


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Trim back the ferns and let them grow in until really dense. It's going to take some time, but after several cycles of trimming and regrowth, the ferns will be very dense and lush. Prune them back every once in awhile to keep them at the desired density without the look of the ferns overrunning the hardscape. By then, your carpet will probably fully established.

You could also add some tall growing stem plants in the back right corner to complete the contour of your scape. Rotala species, like macrandra might add some contrast.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it -- it's open and airy, green but minimalist. Fun1!


----------



## Me_and_rai (Jan 15, 2016)

I like the rocks in the front, they lend a natural look the the scape. All the plants you picked, besides the moss, are grassy looking. One thing you could do would be to add something of a differant color or texture ie. Anubias amongst the ferns or find a way to stick a plant with some red in it in there. Just my two cents for what it's worth


----------



## Me_and_rai (Jan 15, 2016)

Some red crypts would maintain the grassy look but add some color contrast and give it a pop


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

On top of what others have said - I think moving the Blyxa (in the center) would help bring more balance to the tank (perhaps to the left near the back or the right near the back). It can get quite bushy and it covers up your well-thought out rock/pebble placement. Blyxa on the right side looks good!


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

I like it the way it is too. A contrast in the back right corner would add more depth/interest. If you make a change, re-post!


----------

